# Slingshot bands



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

I know everyone says that thera band etc are the most power full but ive heard bike tire tubing is good most likey not better than thera band but i was this about bungee cord obviously can take alot of strain and the more power you put in the more you get out i seriously think some one should test this out would be intrested to see the results

http://www.rosebrand.com/product238/Bungee-Cord.aspx?cid=229&idx=4&tid=1&info=Sewing%2BSupplies


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

if you want to know that you MAY test it


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

lol i cant im just a kid with little money and only one slingshot


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Since you are a kid, I recommend staying with known quality parts. If you want to make your Black Widow more powerful, you should go with one of these:
http://www.slingshots.com/html/slingshot-bands-rr2.html
http://www.slingshots.com/html/slingshot-bands-rr2.html

You could just be wasting money going with anything else, or worse yet, hurt yourself or someone else bad. Don't take chances.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

You just gave me the ink ive been lookin for thanks Aaron but thats not the point i wasnt saying that i was going to use it i was just sayin someone who can make slingshot could tesst the bungee cord when attched to a slingshot could get alot of power


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I think p4v makes a good point and even if it never makes it to a test stage it seems worth a thought if only one. jist think about the person who first invented the slingshot and what outhers must of thought of him now look what it has become. then try to see were its going I beleve its far from finished.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

As for you being young with little money and 1 cattie has little to do with it. I Grewup with little money and live today the same. I do extra work and odd jobs for the extras i want. All you need is a dream and ambition for thats were every thing we have today has come from.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

p4v_singh said:


> I know everyone says that thera band etc are the most power full but ive heard bike tire tubing is good most likey not better than thera band but i was this about bungee cord obviously can take alot of strain and the more power you put in the more you get out i seriously think some one should test this out would be intrested to see the results
> 
> http://www.rosebrand...wing%2BSupplies


Bungee cord is hampered by its sheath. I tried using some of the narrow stuff ages ago but the braided sheath limits the length of pull and adds resistance, slowing down the return. Several people have recommended gum rubber bands linked together as being fine for hunting and general target work. If you get a decent sized bag of the things from an office stationers they shouldn't come to too much and when one breaks you don't have to change a whole catty band's-worth. They'll also make experimentation with draw weight and length easier. I used them to good effect when I was at school and while I'm mucking about with Theraband at present I'll be off to Staples for some humble rubber bands next week.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

p4v_singh said:


> I know everyone says that thera band etc are the most power full but ive heard bike tire tubing is good most likey not better than thera band but i was this about bungee cord obviously can take alot of strain and the more power you put in the more you get out i seriously think some one should test this out would be intrested to see the results
> 
> http://www.rosebrand...wing%2BSupplies


"the more power you put in the more you get out" THIS IS THE BIGEST MISTAKE IN SLINGSHOTS! 
the power u get depends more on the bands then in the power u put in! if u would use a steel wire instead of rubber, u could put in lots of power but u wouldn´t get out much. same when u use rubber with bad pervormance.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

p4v_singh said:


> I know everyone says that thera band etc are the most power full but ive heard bike tire tubing is good most likey not better than thera band but i was this about bungee cord obviously can take alot of strain and the more power you put in the more you get out i seriously think some one should test this out would be intrested to see the results
> 
> http://www.rosebrand...wing%2BSupplies


turniquets from office depot is good for bands.


----------

